# Act like breathing trouble



## mickey2020me (8 mo ago)

Stretch his head out makes a sound not chirping like copd. Help I own chick for 1 day


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At that age there isn't a lot that can be done.

Is it alone? That can also be a problem


----------

